# Front rotors/removal, Dodge 4x4



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

The most popular swap is to destroke the Fords(put a Cummins in it). And there is alot of info on how it's done in the CumminsForums too. I do believe there is even a kit to do it available now. No 4x4 truck should come without a solid front axle yet the GM's do, to bad 'cause I preferr the GM interiors and body. Someday, maybe, I will have a Cummins powered '70 Elcamino....someday.. There is a guy on the forums that has put one in a Vette. And I have seen the videos of them in a 70's Monte Carlo, newer 90's Vette and a 30's street rod and on and on. My Dad is a retired diesel mechanic so Cummins was the ONLY option for me with good reason. With nothing but a SMARTY and FASS 150 fuel pump these trucks will put 440hp on the ground and nearly 1000ft lbs of tq and still get 22-25mpg even with 36" rubber on 20's. Here's my little rock-n-roll. :thumbup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have always said the Ford truck with the Cummins and Ally tranny would make the best work truck out there, Toyota couldnt even top that!! There are alot of folks doing diesel swaps out there. There was a Mustang on the Hot Rod power tour that ran one of the quickest times in the 1/4 mile and had the best fuel milage "around 30mpg if memory serves me", he had a D-Max under the hood. Their was a fella on Dieselplace who built a Buick Grand National GNX clone that had a D-Max under the hood, he claimed 27mpg and it would run low 12's in the 1/4 with ease. That car ended up on the cover of Diesel Power Magazine about a year ago. Another fella some time ago put a D-Max in a 89 1500 4X4, he also claimed 25-27mpg and it would run high 10's in the 1/4 mile. Thats a nice looking rig you have there, Although i run D-Max's i still have alot of respect for the Cummins and would have no problems owning one. I am just not too fond of the truck around it.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

2001 w/ an airdog, edge j/a, 150hp DDP's, and a couple of small performance upgrades. (need a better clutch b4 i do the turbo and exhaust!). Doin 18-19 mpg right now. Hopefully do better when i get the bigger exhaust on it. 35's on 18's. i would love to dyno mine.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

john5mt said:


> 2001 w/ an airdog, edge j/a, 150hp DDP's, and a couple of small performance upgrades. (need a better clutch b4 i do the turbo and exhaust!). Doin 18-19 mpg right now. Hopefully do better when i get the bigger exhaust on it. 35's on 18's. i would love to dyno mine.


 G and J diesel in Billing has a dyno that you can run on during Big Sky Truckfest in the spring.:thumbsup:


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> I have always said the Ford truck with the Cummins and Ally tranny would make the best work truck out there, Toyota couldnt even top that!! There are alot of folks doing diesel swaps out there. There was a Mustang on the Hot Rod power tour that ran one of the quickest times in the 1/4 mile and had the best fuel milage "around 30mpg if memory serves me", he had a D-Max under the hood. Their was a fella on Dieselplace who built a Buick Grand National GNX clone that had a D-Max under the hood, he claimed 27mpg and it would run low 12's in the 1/4 with ease. That car ended up on the cover of Diesel Power Magazine about a year ago. Another fella some time ago put a D-Max in a 89 1500 4X4, he also claimed 25-27mpg and it would run high 10's in the 1/4 mile. Thats a nice looking rig you have there, Although i run D-Max's i still have alot of respect for the Cummins and would have no problems owning one. I am just not too fond of the truck around it.


 Me either, I think it's an ugly truck still. Only problems I have had have been electric locks and windows though with the body. And of course the tranny was very weak but that has been solved with a trip to see Dave Goerend for a full billet, full tilt trans less the billet output shaft. It's night and day, and warranty is for 3yrs unlimited miles with 650hp and 20,000lbs on it.  I am no where near 650. Maybe next year, lookin at a Silver 64 and new shooters.


----------



## LarryJKJr (Oct 22, 2014)

Great help Tim


----------

